# apistogramma



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

will different version of appisto in the same tank interbreed? or I can safely have different type of appistos in the same tank?

thanks.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Apistogramma that belongs to different complexes will not interbreed. 
There are 5 complexes
1) cacatuoides
subcomplex cacatuoides which contains: A. cacatuoides, A. luelingi, and jurensis
subcomplex nijsenni which contains:A. nijsseni, A. norberti and A. payaminonis.

2) agassizii - this complex include A. agassizii, A. bitaeniata, A. pulchra, A. elizabethae, A. paucisquamis and A. mendezi. 

3) macmasteri this complex include A. macmasteri, A. viejita, A. guttata, A. hoignei, and A. hongsloi.

4) regani - A. regani, A. ortmanni, A. geisleri, A. gossei 

5) pertensis - A. borellii and A. trifasciata

So for instance cacatuoides and borellii will not interbreed but macmasteri and viejita will.


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

wow nice this is some cool information. thanks.


----------

